# Looking for a few Bowhunters!



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm looking for some bowhunters to help thin the deer out this fall northeast of Bismarck. They deer have been eating my new shrubs about as fast as I can plant them. Portable stands, tree stands, and permanent stands (you could use it next year) are all OK.

Location is 45 miles east of Wilton on Highway 36. There is a small 1 1/2 story 4 bedroom house that is warm and dry with full kitchen to stay in at no charge.

Serious inquiries can be sent to [email protected] or 218-779-1707.

Priority will be given to anyone willing to help with some tree weeding and/or someone looking for a place to take their kids hunting.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey I sent yeah a PM :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Have you tried using PVC pipe aound the trunk(like they do with trees)?I love bow hunting,and love venison,but that is a heck of a long ways from home.Maybe you could try to get Hustad to try bow hunting for a weekend.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

redlabel

I have used 4 inch drain tile for tree protection around the base, but if they are eating them that is though. Animal damage control could give you some repellent. I think blood meal works. I have used cougar urine on the cherries in my yard. The trouble with that is you have to reapply after rain. The main reason I am responding is that although the area you are talking about is a little far for me I wanted to thank you. It was very gracious of you to make the offer here on nodakoutdoors. Thanks again.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2004)

Deer in your yard problems. . . Isn't that what potato guns are for?

Thanks for the offer. I'll shoot you an email.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm trying a product called Plantskydd that seems to be working pretty good.

I have about 4000 one or two years old shrub and/or small trees planted now so individual methods don't work too well.

Thanks for the ideas and I've already gotten some quality leads for bowhunters.


----------

